# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  نصب و اجرای GWT در Eclipse

## behnam-s

سلام
من eclipse galileo رو دانلود کردم و پلاگین gwt رو روش نصب کردم ولی مشکلات زیادی دارم. که همشو یه جا می گم و اگه لازم شد در تا پیک های جدا مطرحشون می کنم:
1. GWT SDK اصلا نصب نمیشه! آنلاین با *** نشد . دانلودش کردم و باز هیچ چیزی برای نصب پیدا نمی کنه
2. Eclipse  گزینه ای به نام Web Application  نداره!
3. apache ant اجرا نمی شه . فایل tools.jar رو پیدا نمی کنه. می شه از tomcat به جاش استفاده کرد؟
JRE و JDK  رو هم نصب کردم.

----------


## behnam-s

مشکل 1 و 3 حل شد . ولی مشکل دوم همچنان به قوت خود باقیست.
من eclipse با مشخصات زیر رو دانلود کردم:

Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers

توی توضیحاتش نوشته :
Tools for Java developers creating Java EE *and Web applications*, including a Java IDE, tools for Java EE, JPA, JSF, Mylyn and others.
ولی گزینه ای برای web application نداره ! اگه راهنمایی به نظرتون می رسه بگید جان من!
GWT  معرکه ست!!!!!!!!

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
To create a Web Application, select *File > New >    Web Application Project* from the Eclipse menu.

امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شده باشه.

----------


## behnam-s

> سلام
> To create a Web Application, select *File > New >    Web Application Project* from the Eclipse menu.
> 
> امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شده باشه.


مشکل من دقیقا همینه که اصلا web Application توی گزینه ها وجود نداره! آیا باید با پلاگین خاصی نصب کنم یا راه دیگه ای داره؟

----------


## bamdadd

> مشکل من دقیقا همینه که اصلا web Application توی گزینه ها وجود نداره! آیا باید با پلاگین خاصی نصب کنم یا راه دیگه ای داره؟


دوست عزیز شما باید اکلیپس J2EE رو دانلود کنید. در حال حاضر شما برای JSE  آی دی ای دارید.
Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (189 MB)

----------


## behnam-s

> دوست عزیز شما باید اکلیپس J2EE رو دانلود کنید. در حال حاضر شما برای JSE  آی دی ای دارید.
> Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (189 MB)


ممنون از توجهتون ولی من دقیقا همین eclipse رو دانلود کردم!

----------


## bamdadd

برو توی *help > about eclipse > installation details>Plug-Ins*
چک کن ببین همه این پلاگین هایی که داری مثل مال من هستش یا نه
اگه نبود اکلیپسو دوباره دانلود کن

قسمت web و Google ‌رو چک کن

----------


## bamdadd

من دارم فایل های GWT  و پلاگین Google رو آپلود می کنم روی هاست خودم تا برای دانلودش دوستان دچار مشکل نشن
آموزش دانلود و نصب رو اینجا و در سایت جعبه ابزار وب گوگل در ایران قرار میدهم 
امیدوارم همه مشکلات حل شود.
در حال حاضر داره آپلود میشه تموم شد پست میدم اینجا

----------

